# Do Ferts have a shelf life?



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I stumbled upon a treasure trove of equipment today tucked away in my parents basement forgotten years ago. In the pile of stuff I found some dry macro and micro Ferts. 

They must be 7 years old or older. I'm just wondering if anyone knows if this stuff is still good to use.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Anyone know?


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

No they are fine with the possible exception of ones which may be deliquescent and none pop to my mind that are


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks jrs


----------

